

Ask HN: Places to get data visualization feedback? - jawns

I'm wondering whether there exists any site/forum that allows people to submit their data visualizations and get feedback from others with expertise in the field.<p>If there aren't, I might try to create one myself.  But I wouldn't want to try to reinvent the wheel, if the wheel is already rolling.
======
slantyyz
Try flowing data's forums (<http://flowingdata.com/>). It's a very good site.

~~~
jawns
Thanks -- this is just what I was looking for.

For anyone who's interested, here's the link to their data visualization sub-
forum:

[http://forums.flowingdata.com/forum/statistical-
visualizatio...](http://forums.flowingdata.com/forum/statistical-
visualization)

------
mindcrime
The visualization sub-reddit might be worth trying.

<http://visualization.reddit.com>

